# Olympic (or similar) goals anyone?



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not for a competition or event, but I am planning to ride round the world...


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I dream of competing at a national level across Canada doing show jumping, but I do not dream of going Grand Prix doing international events. Reason being that it probably takes an incredible amount of luck, money and contacts to get to that point. I'm sure there are riders as good if not better than Eric Lamaze who hasn't been given a chance at Grand Prix so the likelihood of me making it to that level down the road is probably zero.

... it's good to dream but it's even better to be realistic with yourself and what you can and cannot achieve in life.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Many, if not most, people who are riding at that level probably don't have the time to be footering about on the internet. :wink:


----------



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got back into riding a few months ago, so as a 21-year-old I feel like it would be silly to dream of the Olympics when kids have been riding their entire lives and already competing in major Show Jumping Events in their teenage years. 

But I can't help but think of it from time to time! If anything, watching those incredible athletes and having such a big "goal" helps propel me to do better. Kind of like the saying, "Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars".


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

thesilverspear said:


> Many, if not most, people who are riding at that level probably don't have the time to be footering about on the internet. :wink:


While that is probably true, you do not have to be at that level yet to have the goal of getting there (and that is the purpose of this thread).


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Great goals everybody! Keep them coming!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like to show my TB at 3rd level dressage "someday." We are just starting in dressage and I am in my 40's, so it may not happen. But.....I can dream and work towards it. Even if we never do great, we will enjoy our time learning and making progress along the way.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

DressageDreamer said:


> I would like to show my TB at 3rd level dressage "someday." We are just starting in dressage and I am in my 40's, so it may not happen. But.....I can dream and work towards it. Even if we never do great, we will enjoy our time learning and making progress along the way.


There's a dressage rider in Japan in his 70's who qualified for the Olympics:

Hiroshi Hoketsu, Japanese Equestrian, Qualifies For 2012 London Olympics At 70

You have plenty of time to make it!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

BrinkofSunshine said:


> I just got back into riding a few months ago, so as a 21-year-old I feel like it would be silly to dream of the Olympics when kids have been riding their entire lives and already competing in major Show Jumping Events in their teenage years.


Gillian Rolton didn't jump until she was 21, ever. She rode in hack classes and such before then, but her first jump wasn't until she was 21. She went on to be part of the gold medal Olympic team in Atlanta. You might remember her - she was the girl who fell off her horse, broke her collar bone and two ribs, and got back on to finish the cross country day. She competed at the Atlanta Olympics when she was 30 - a mere 9 years after she first started to jump.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Gillian Rolton didn't jump until she was 21, ever. She rode in hack classes and such before then, but her first jump wasn't until she was 21. She went on to be part of the gold medal Olympic team in Atlanta. You might remember her - she was the girl who fell off her horse, broke her collar bone and two ribs, and got back on to finish the cross country day. She competed at the Atlanta Olympics when she was 30 - a mere 9 years after she first started to jump.


That is amazing and pretty inspiring.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

My long term goal is to travel the world in my job.
I have no plans to become a jockey - so I am planning just to stick with trackwork and stablehand work.

Basically I would love to be able to go overseas and work. Dubai, England, USA, im open to work in any international country. I would love to work in a huge successful stable - but I am still years away from even thinking im capable of going overseas.

And you never know, one of the horses I work with at the farm might turn into the next Black Caviar or australian superstar racehorse and might take me all over the country and overseas. =D


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No Olympic goals for me, I am not huely into competition. I like competing, but it's not something that I strive for. I am more the type that would rather spend all my money on lessons, clinics and instruction in general. 
Training Grand Prix dressage at home would be nice, but to make it competitively internationally, particularly being from Australia, requires an enormous amount of cash behind you to get anywhere, and even then, it's a cr** shot! 

So I'm just happy, training at home, bettering myself and my horse


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep. Just got permission to compete in my first CDI (International Dressage Competition) from my NF and am currently getting all my vaccinations and things in order. I told my BF we aren't having kids until I've represented my country in an international championship... I don't know if he thinks I'm kidding, but I'm not!!

This year I'm starting also to get a more comprehensive sponsorship package together and have been spending my life applying for competition bursaries. I'm hoping to get long listed this year and then at least I'm not paying for training camps with the National Technical Adviser lol. It is very expensive and I'm lucky to have the full support of my family, but that only goes so far and now I have to actually start getting sponsors and things  Anyone want to sponsor me?!?!
Next year I want to apply as well to the Sydney CDI3* in Australia  It's on borrowed horses so Ro can stay in Canada and I'll go on a holiday lol 


If everything goes REALLY well with Rowan I want to declare for WEG 2014, however we'll see what this year brings first! If not and I end up purchasing a young horse I will set my sights on WEG 2018.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you end up going to Sydney, let me know  I might have to take some leave off work and trek interstate to meet you


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> If you end up going to Sydney, let me know  I might have to take some leave off work and trek interstate to meet you


For sure!!! It would be awesome to meet you  If I go I would probably bring my BF and go on a holiday for a while too because why the heck not if I'm already there!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Its definitely worth holidaying while you're here - if funds and time allow, I'd suggest going up to far North QLD, past Cairns - go up to Port Douglas then head out on a snorkelling cruise of the Great Barrier Reff - AMAZING! Then head back waaaaaay South, and either jump on a boat or plane across to Tasmania. The coatal regions are absolutely stunning. 
You'll have fun competing amongst the Aussies, we're a loud, probably overfriendly bunch and you'll be sure to fit in


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Kayty I see you missed out on the best part of Australia there... what about WA!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

WA is BEAUTIFUL - but it's a hell of a long way away from Sydney  
If I had my way, I'd make Anebel do every state in Aus!! We've got some really beautiful areas here in SA too, and the NT is just amazing!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh but skip the ACT, thats boring


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

WA has all the fun mines though - I'm a weird rock/mining person (and so is the BF) haha so I would definitely at least have to see Kalgoorlie!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well if you like rocks, then skip Sydney and head into the middle of Aus! Come to SA, we've got Olympic dam - http://www.bhpbilliton.com/home/aboutus/regulatory/Documents/Olympic%20Dam%20Supplementary%20EIS/Information%20Sheets/BHP%20Billiton%20Olympic%20Dam%20Expansion%202011%20Summary%20Booklet.pdf

And Cooper Pedy, one of the richest opal mining towns in the world


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Psssh. We have the Super Pit


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You Western aussies, heads full of rocks and holes


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And cashed up bogans on every street corner


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NZ isn't far either *poke*

Kidding.. not sure if Dressage is a huge thing over here, XC seems to be though!

I like your thinking, Kayty. Bettering yourself and your horses, not worrying about competitions or whatnot.

Anebel, I wish I could sponsor you! Not enough pocket money though, but you rode beautifully with Rowen in that last vid I saw!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep Skyes, I really enjoy the challenge of improving myself and horse in training, and competition is just the bonus on the end to test how solid my training is when in a high stress situation. 

I don't think my little ~Horse & Hound Artistry~ business could afford to get you and Ro to WEG unfortunately anebel, I'd have to be doing a hell of a lot of drawings. I actually had a kid email me recently asking for sponsorship to get her to the interschool finals... I sooo wanted to tell her that I'd sponsor her - once I could afford to get my own horses interstate first


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> For sure!!! It would be awesome to meet you  If I go I would probably bring my BF and go on a holiday for a while too because why the heck not if I'm already there!!


Do you think I could convince you to travel to Central Queensland for some lessons?  Maggie and I sure would appreciate it, haha. 

As for my goals, I'd love to get to Grand Prix one day and be competing at the Olympics or WEG, but that's just a dream at the moment. Realistically, in the long term, I'd just be happy to get Maggie to Advanced and be schooling FEI movements well. Short term, I'd just like my horse to be in the same city as me.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree in regards to the Olympic goal. While that would be... well... amazing, I don't think that's really a reasonable goal at the moment.

I can't really say what my "huge long term goals" are, but the next big thing I want to do is find a horse who can take me to the 4' (or a little higher) level (currently at around 3'). After that, I will have more inspiration and will update my goals then. :lol:

I will say though that age shouldn't have much to do with obtaining your goals; it is more so the resources (money, sometimes the people you know, etc.) and of course the talent.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

FEI World Equestrian Games ... BIG goal ... but hey - shoot for the moon, even if you miss, you'll land amungst the stars <3


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

My goals:
1. Keep my horse happy and healthy and have fun working together for a long time to come.
2. 3rd Level (European M) dressage. I don't think either one of us two is cut out for more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

Oh gosh shooting for the stars aint ya? Lol. 

Honestly, I want to get as far as I can in dressage with my Friesian stud, but since that particular breed has some trouble reaching Grand Pre due to confirmation limitations (although I don't want to believe this) I would simply be happy competing and working as hard as I can with the horse and horse breed I love the most.  

Also I want to continue to hone my skills as a stallion and horse trainer regardless if I persue a career in it. Although having my own private boarding facility would be pretty fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

My (very) long term goals include riding at the CCI**** level of eventing and building up a business that includes sales, competing, coaching, and training horses, maybe somehwere in there I'll compete on the US team, but if I don't I'd still be happy to kick some butt at the upper levels and make a name for myself to promote my business. I left school to be a working student for a year and now I'm currently working for a very, very well respected upper level eventer who's competed multiple times at CCI****s in both the US and the UK. I'm her groom, assistant, manager, rider, and whatever else she needs me to be. I've gotten to meet the top eventers in the world and have begun to network and build up my reputation. One small step at a time is all it takes. 

Horses are a people business. Know the people, market yourself and keep working to become a better horse-person. Money plays a role, but it's much more about dedication and work ethic. If you have no work ethic, all the money in the world can't get you to the top.


----------



## Strawberryfields (May 9, 2011)

Realistically I will probably NEVER make it to the olympics...there is a one in a million chance. I am 21 years old, never competed above training level eventing, and I still have a year and a half left of college with no horse. I would love to someday ride at the eventing 4* level even if it takes me 20 years to get there. A more realistic goal for me would be to compete at the 1* level.... I would love to be able to compete in jumpers, dressage, and eventing successfully, though. I just want to be the best adult ammy I can be!


----------



## jorjor23 (Sep 17, 2011)

everyone at my barn and their mother wants to go to the olympics, lol, As if it's that simple. do people realize only 5-10 people get picked out of the hundreds that fought to tooth and nail and bought $300,000 horses just to make it to the point where they could even try out? don't mean to rain on the party, lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not everyone  For years, not of the Aussie eventing team was made up of $300.00 off the track thoroughbreds, one of the best was was picked up off the back of a doggers truck! AND they were in the medals nearly every Olympics!!! 
For dressage/showjumping, then you need to be increadibly rich with imported horses though


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

Well I agree with what Kayty first said. It doesn't really have anything to do with the horses cost or pedigree, it has to do with the horse. There are so many "one in a million" stories of horses that have made it big in national or international shows and had very humble beginnings. For example years and years ago (like 30+ years i think...) there was a pony on the olympic jumping team. 

Here we go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroller_(horse)

Now hows THAT for something to believe in!


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

Here's anther great link about Stroller: Stroller: Great horses in history - Horse & Hound

Since I got kicked out of editing.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Yep Skyes, I really enjoy the challenge of improving myself and horse in training, and competition is just the bonus on the end to test how solid my training is when in a high stress situation.


You put it quite well, Kayty. I think we feel similarly.

I honestly think it's a rather brazen thing to put out there, it's one thing to say it when you're competing at the highest level of your discipline at a national level. It's all together different when you're just graduating out of high school and you start applying to work at barns and you say "My goal is to be in the Olympics." Even if that were my goal, I wouldn't be the sort of person to say it out loud. Not when I am still so inexperienced. To me, competing internationall would just be the icing on the cake. As much as I enjoy showing, I love focusing on the training, enjoying the lessons, etc. Shows are just a bonus.


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

Just wondering... Which countries are favorites for the London Olympics this year for the equestrian events?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

In dressage, it's always a battle between Germany and Holland. This year, it looks like the UK could very easily be up in the medals with Valegro and Utopia in the team.


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Shall look out for the German and Dutch riders.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

In eventing the Brits and new Zealnders are going to put up a tough fight. Depending on how the US team looks in June they might be able to break into the medals. The Germans are also never to be left on the sidelines, same with Australia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberryfields (May 9, 2011)

yeah the UK team looks really good this year


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Aussies are usually up there in the medals or very close to, in the eventing  It's always anyones game for eventing, a more even playing field than the dressage!


----------

